# [SOLVED] IIS 6.0 Service unavailable on 2k3 standard



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi guys
so i ran into a problem again :laugh:

so I am have installed connect ship program on my server 2k3 standard 64bit and their server admin program works with IIS and opens up in internet explorer. 
So I was having issues with not getting anything when i opened up the program to now it says service unavailable 

I have searched a lot of places but can not find the right solution for it. 
if anyone know, thanks in advance


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: IIS 6.0 Service unavailable on 2k3 standard*

this is what showing up under event log 

ISAPI Filter 'C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\aspnet_filter.dll' could not be loaded due to a configuration problem. The current configuration only supports loading images built for a x86 processor architecture. The data field contains the error number. To learn more about this issue, including how to troubleshooting this kind of processor architecture mismatch error,


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: IIS 6.0 Service unavailable on 2k3 standard*

alright so got the issue fixed 

had to run asp.net in 32mode and it was running in 64bit 
so this did the trick 

ASP.NET 2.0 (32-bit)
1. Click start, run and type this in:
cscript %SYSTEMDRIVE%\inetpub\adminscripts\adsutil.vbs SET W3SVC/AppPools/Enable32bitAppOnWin64 1
2. Click start, run and type this in:
%SYSTEMROOT%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_regiis.exe -i
Note: Make sure ASP.NET 2.0 (32 bit) is Allowed in the Web service extension list in Internet Information Services Manager.


----------

